# PHRF racing in Jacksonville, FL



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a website full of galleries and write-ups on local river racing here in Jacksonville, FL. We are sailing a C&C 30 Mark II. We invite more locals to come out and race. http://www.libertycall.net


----------

